# Geriatric Onset Laryngeal Paralysis Polyneuropathy (GOLPP)



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My vet and I have pretty much decided my 12 year old, Raider has LP, so far his breathing hasn't been too bad, no severe episodes, just a little heavy breathing, throat clearing, some mild cough at times. Summer because of the heat was tougher on him, the cold weather we are having now is easier on him. I have pretty much decided not to do the tie back procedure, not sure if that is the right decision but for now, that is the decision. The bigger problem with Raider is his back end weakness, which I guess is part of this whole issue, and now I have noticed when he gets up, his back feet are starting to knuckle under. His annual appointment isn't till March but I think it warrants a vet visit, just wondering if any one else has experienced this with their dogs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LP is a fact of life for old Goldens. 
There's another thread in which I suggested LP for something to go to the vet and check for, but because it was rear end weakness and that's a little counterintuitive to some people. I don't remember now where it was but it was in the last few weeks. 
I do think it warrants a workup now rather than wait because there are treatments for the LP part of it, but the nerve sheaths and degeneration of the nerves will continue. There are things you can do that would help but a tie back or even a unilateral tie back (which I would choose every day over doing both sides) has a huge down side too- you have to worry about pneumonia and worry a lot about that. The rear end weakness is also going to continue- but there are meds that he can take that will slow progression. Keep his nails as short as you can in the front, and not so much on the back (because there will be a day that he will drag enough that he'll be bleeding from them and leaving them longer will postpone that time). 
Change from a collar to a harness that's got a rear ring on it. 
If he's got a substantial ruff you may consider cutting that down as well as trimming down his belly and absolutely cut the hair around his pads on his feet level with the pads. You don't want any extra slippery factors. Trim that pad hair every week.
If I think of anything else I will post back.Hope that one of the resident vets will post.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> LP is a fact of life for old Goldens.
> There's another thread in which I suggested LP for something to go to the vet and check for, but because it was rear end weakness and that's a little counterintuitive to some people. I don't remember now where it was but it was in the last few weeks.
> I do think it warrants a workup now rather than wait because there are treatments for the LP part of it, but the nerve sheaths and degeneration of the nerves will continue. There are things you can do that would help but a tie back or even a unilateral tie back (which I would choose every day over doing both sides) has a huge down side too- you have to worry about pneumonia and worry a lot about that. The rear end weakness is also going to continue- but there are meds that he can take that will slow progression. Keep his nails as short as you can in the front, and not so much on the back (because there will be a day that he will drag enough that he'll be bleeding from them and leaving them longer will postpone that time).
> Change from a collar to a harness that's got a rear ring on it.
> ...


Thank you so much. I will ask my vet about the meds, the reason I am shying away from the surgery is because right now he isn't in distress from the breathing difficulties, so I just hate to put him thru it. And like you said, there are some real downsides to the surgery. My son had a lab that had more severe symptoms than my Raider, they did the surgery and he just never did well after. It kind of broke my heart this morning when I saw him struggle to get up and then his back foot knuckled under.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Accupuncture can work wonders for the knuckling under. It really helped Toby. Email me if you need a contact. One of the vets in my vet's office does it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Accupuncture can work wonders for the knuckling under. It really helped Toby. Email me if you need a contact. One of the vets in my vet's office does it.


Really? Okay, will send you an e-mail. Besides the rear end weakness he is doing pretty good for 12 years old.


----------

